# Corsair Hydro Series H110i  Pumpe steuern



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Ich würde gerne die Pumpe der genannten AIO steuern. Die iCUE Software bietet zwei Modi: 2400rpm und 2800rpm. Ich würde aber gerne auf 1800rpm gehen. Wie bekomme ich das hin? 

Außerdem sind die Lüfter murks. Die rattern. Welche gute Alternative könnt ihr mir empfehlen? RGB Gedöhns finde ich gut...


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

wo hast du denn den radiator montiert? in der Front ? im Deckel?


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Ich habe den Radi an der Front montiert.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

Wenn du gute Lüfter willst von Corsair die auch als non RGB auf der H115i drauf sind, könntest du dir mal Corsair ML Series ML140 PRO RGB LED Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan, 140mm (CO-9050077-WW) ab €'*'29,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ansehen mit RGB.  Ist natürlich ne preisfrage, aber die sind unhörbar.  Alternativ gibts nach wie vor Silent Wings 3 die ganz okay sind, oder NB Eloops die man immer wieder empfiehlt. Aber man könnte auch wenns preisgünstig ohne RGB sein soll sowas hier nehmen: Arctic F14 PWM PST CO ab €'*'9,44 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland die haben ein gutes Lager und sind nicht so extrem laut bei hoher Umdrehung. Davon könntest du dann sogar 4 nehmen, 2 vor und 2 hinter dem Radiator wenns platztechnisch machbar ist. 

Was die Frage mit der Pumpen RPM angeht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du das selbst regeln kannst, der Stecker an CPU_Fan ist ja sicherlich 3pin oder ? Und falls doch, müsste dir wer anders helfen


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Die Stromversorgung der Pumpe läuft über 12V SATA. Wenn ich versuche, die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe  im BIOS zu steuern, zeigt sich keine Reaktion. Einzig die iCUE Software von Corsair stellt zwei Modi zur Verfügung. Aber mindestens 2400rpm ist mir noch zu viel.

Ich könnte auch die Stromversorgung über einen 12V SATA nach 3 Pin Adapter am Mainboard (W_PUMP) regeln. Aber reicht die Spannung aus?


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

ach du hast garkeinen 3pin stecker an der Pumpe dran? Nur SATA? dann wirst du vermutlich auch nix regeln können.


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Aber man muss beides verwenden? 12V SATA für die Stromversorgung und 3 Pin zur Steuerung?


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

mit 3 pin kannst du glaub ich nix regeln, 3pin ist eigentlich nur zum auslesen gedacht. Du kannst aber versuchen mit der Spannung etwas zu regeln.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. September 2018)

Der 3 Pin stecker reicht für die Pumpe, steck ihn auf den W PUMP anschluss vom Board. In der Corsair Software kannst du auf Quiet oder Leise stellen, dann sollten 189rpm bei der Pumpe laufen. 
2400 sollten aber auch nicht stören. Du kannst sie auch auf einen normalen FAN anschluss stecken und dann im BIOS via Spannung Regeln anstatt mit Drehzahl. Bei mir geht das zumindest.
Als software gibt es auch noch das CorsairLink4, weis nicht ob das mit dieser AiO noch läuft oder nur das iCUE Tool geht.
Als Lüfter hab ich Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS - 120mm PWM 
Via Y Stecker an die AiO geschlossen und mit 830rpm eingeregelt im iCUE, max dürfen sie 1200rpm . 
Die haben 6,2V Startspannung, sollten also auch auf 7V laufen. 
Alternativ die Lüften an den CPU Fan Anschluss und übers BIOS/UEFI geregelt.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

komisch bei mir hat die h110i 280mm und nicht 240. Dann brauch man halt doch eher 140mm Lüfter


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Es müssen 140er Lüfer sein. Ich habe die Corsair ML Series ML140 PRO RGB jetzt bereits bestellt. Ich hoffe, die rattern nicht so...


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

Ich hab die non rgb version auf meiner h115i und höre davon rein garnix. Die Lüfter sind echt super


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2018)

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM ab €' '15,25 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

Lios, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du dich mal gefragt wer deine Beiträge hier ernstnehmen soll? Du haust immer nen Link in einen Beitrag ohne weitere Worte in der Hoffnung es wird einfach gekauft. Bei mir haste das gleiche gemacht als ich eine Empfehlung der H115i wollte. Haste irgendwas von Swiftec reingepostet, was total daneben war.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2018)




----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM ab €'*'15,25 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für deinen Tipp. Ich wollte jetzt doch mal was mit RGB Gedöhns nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2018)

Reicht eine Farbe oder solls wirklich (steuerbares) RGB sein?


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2018)

Ich wollte mir alle Optionen offen halten, deswegen habe ich die Corsair RGB schon bestellt. Ich finde den Preis zwar happig, aber noch so eben akzeptabel.


----------



## gaussmath (2. September 2018)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Wie ist die korrekte Bezeichnung eines Adapters von 3 Pin nach SATA 12V?

Wäre ja quasi sowas: Phobya SATA Strom Y-Kabel intern auf 3Pin 5V und 12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Nur genau das Gegenstück dazu!


----------



## IICARUS (2. September 2018)

Mit diesem Adapter zweigst du nur 1x 5v was wohl möglich zu niedrig sein könnte und die Pumpe damit ggf. nicht anläuft oder gar während des Betriebs stehen bleiben kann und der andere ist dann auch 12V. Aber damit wirst du nichts erreichen da dein drei Pin Anschluss nur das Kabel für die Drehzahl beinhaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wird nur die Drehzahl aufs Mainboard übertragen.


----------



## gaussmath (2. September 2018)

Ok, und was kann ich nun tun, um die Drehzahl der Pumpe zu steuern?


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2018)

Ohne die Software bleibt dir da nur der Lötkolben.

Ich würd mir so eine günstige kurze Verlängerung kaufen und einen Widerstand auf der 12V-Leitung einlöten.
DeLock Kabel Power SATA 15 Pin Stecker > SATA 15 Pin: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Corsair hat bewusst einen SATA-Stromstecker gewählt da es in der Vergangenheit zu Problemen gekommen ist weil die Pumpe durch den CPU_Fan (versehentlich) gedrosselt wurde.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. September 2018)

Oder man adaptiert SATA auf Molex und Molex dann auf 3 Pin...ob das aber für Board oder Pumpe so gut ist...ka  Die Corsair soll sich halt nicht tiefer regeln lassen...


----------



## gaussmath (3. September 2018)

Hmmm, gibt's denn keinen SATA Power zu SATA Power Adapter, mit dem man die Spannung regulieren kann? Es muss doch irgendwas geben?!

@Narbennarr: Molex auf 3 Pin hatte ich nicht gefunden. Hattest du was entdeckt?


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2018)

Mir fällt grad noch was anderes auf. Wenn du auf dem SATA-Stecker die Spannung reduzierst, beeinflusst das ja auch die Lüfter die angehängt sind.
Du müsstest die Lüfter dann übers Mainboard regeln.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hmmm, gibt's denn keinen SATA Power zu SATA Power Adapter, mit dem man die Spannung regulieren kann? Es muss doch irgendwas geben?!
> 
> @Narbennarr: Molex auf 3 Pin hatte ich nicht gefunden. Hattest du was entdeckt?



Adapter 3Pin auf 4Pin Molex: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## gaussmath (3. September 2018)

Krass, die Corsair ML Series ML140 PRO RGB Lüfter sind wirklich unhörbar und sehen sehr schick aus.


----------



## Tukuman (5. September 2018)

Die Phanteks Halos sind auch nicht übel, wenn man schon Lüfter hat und RGB will, waren bei meinem neuen Gehäuse dabei, war so nen Gehäuse-Set Angebot, die Teile kannte ich vorher gar nicht
PHANTEKS Halos 140mm-Rahmen, RGB-LED - schwarz


----------



## gaussmath (30. September 2018)

Ich wollte nochmal kurz berichten, dass die AIO sich scheinbar nun "eingelaufen" hat. Auf jeden Fall ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe nun kaum wahrnehmbar. Die unangenehme Frequenz war nach ein paar Tagen weg. Keine Ahnung, ob das normal ist, aber nach dem aktuellen Stand brauche ich dann halt nicht zu basteln.


----------

